# Curious, do people like Paints?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I love Paints - pintos, coloured horses as we call them in the UK.
Cant think why anyone would say they would be harder to break and train. I've ridden a few since I've been here and didn't find them any different to anything else - obviously all horses are different but not sure how colour would affect that
Someone in the UK once said to me that all dun coloured horses were either really good or really bad.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I love paints! One of the sweetest horses I know is a paint. 
And I've also heard that about Duns too. Not sure why they say that, but I've heard that as well.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Paints are the same as any other horse, no easier or more difficult to work with. Maybe that trainer is lacking skills or just biased but whatever the case, a trainer refusing to train a common breed of horse doesn't bode well with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I love the color of a paint horse - & the patterns you can end up with. Some people don't like the "mostly white" Paint's, like if a Tovero is mostly white, or if it's a Overo, or medicine hat. Most people prefer a Tobiano paint because the color & white is balanced. But I don't understand why he wouldn't train them, it's not like he's gonna be keeping the horse..


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've known and owned lots of Paints. They are no more difficult or stronger than most of the Quarters i have worked with. What an odd thing to say. Even odder when you consider one of the dominant bloodlines in Paints IS Quarter. I've never heard of anyone refusing to train Paints when they will still agree to train Arabs and TB's etc. Those breeds usually have the bias of "hot-blooded or temperamental". Not that that's any truer, just more commonly heard. I would be finding another trainer, one without a breed bias.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I would train my friends horse myself but I have a stallion I'm training & two mare's that need refreshing, so I won't have the time. A paint horse is, yeah, pretty much a colored up Quarter horse.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

its possible he's just had bad experiences with them and is not fond of the breed, although a 'professional' should be able to put preferences aside.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's just like how some people love a Dodge over a Ford or won't ever drive a Chevy or whatever. There's always someone who will dislike a breed and someone else who is a big fan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Never had a Paint problem here., and working on our new little guy, Buckshot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Of all the paints I've ever rode, there was only ever 1 that I didn't like...but that's just because we didn't get along well.

My dislike of the breed is purely aesthetic. I don't like the look of a horse with a lot of white on them, so my favorite paints are those with minimal markings.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't dislike paints. I don't LOVE them, just because oftentimes I find the paint pattern a bit bland. Every so often I will see one that's just stunning, but I wouldn't go out of my way to own one.

Does that mean I dislike them? Absolutely not! If I found the perfect horse and he happened to be a paint, well, dandy! I guess I'd have a paint horse! The coat pattern just isn't my thing, usually.

I do think it's ridiculous that the guy apparently thinks they're bad horses to work with (a horse's coat does not make the temperament). But, whatever, if he wants to lose money by not accepting a color of horse, it's his own loss.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if someone brought a solid paint to him....?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I can understand people not liking a certain breed, but yes, he's losing money, & where I live, the predominant breeds are of course, Quarter Horse, Paint Horses, mostly those two breeds, along with the Walking Horse since it is the state horse. I could send my solid buckskin Paint over there & then at the end tell him he just worked a Paint Horse, ha.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've worked with many horses, tons of paints, and never had a problem with them.

quite frankley, he sounds like an uneducated idiot when it comes to horses. I would never bring a horse to him. Just because of that comment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Just a thought?

Could be that he has a bad reputation in the Paint world, and knows that if he takes in Paints to train, there is higher chance someone will run across someone that knows things about him.

Could be on dodge from losing the ability to show? Or train too?

Matter of fact, now that I think a little more about it? I would be thinking this had something to do with it, he may have gotten suspended from training Paints, and is trying to hide?


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Just a thought?
> 
> Could be that he has a bad reputation in the Paint world, and knows that if he takes in Paints to train, there is higher chance someone will run across someone that knows things about him.
> 
> ...


That could be true as well - thanks for bringin that fact up. I hadn't really thought of anything like that being the reason of why he wouldnt train them


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I know someone who refuses to train horses with one blue eye. She thinks they are psycho. 

... I would say, it's probably just a personal bias of that person.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Now I HAVE heard the blue-eyed thing before. I knew a farrier that claimed to charge extra for blue-eyed horses because they "always made him work harder, were dangerous, and acted up more" than others. I think that's hilarious, since my blue-eyed boy is content to plod around or sleep all day if you let him, and is a dream about his feet and everything else. People are strange...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've actually been kicking around the idea of breeding my AQHA mare to a paint:

Zippos Goldn Mover


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with waresbear, a paint is no different than any other horse. And I love paints, read my signature! ;-)


----------



## hickly (Oct 22, 2011)

Weird! I've never heard of any paint harder to train than your average QH... I don't know what the trainer has against them!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

This thread is a little old, but I had to add that I ADORE paints! I was actually pretty surprised to read those assumptions because paints always come to mind when I think of good, calm horses. I've wanted a paint since I was little, and I finally got one this month  I think they're gorgeous, and most of the sweetest horses I've met have been paints. My boy has a quick walk and trot and lots of energy, but his personality is extremely sweet and sane. They're my absolute favorite!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

My first horse was a paint and he was awesome! He took me everywhere! He never spooked or shied away from anything.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a sturdy looking guy! Bet you had a lot of fun with him.


----------



## Lynzie and her Rocky Road (Jul 5, 2013)

My first horse was a paint and she gave birth to paint (we didn't know she was pregnant lol)
View attachment 235874
and I ended up selling the mom and keeping the baby who turned out to be my soul horse, and in between the mom and the baby I've owned three other horses, a Tennessee walker, a quarter horse, and a Arabian, but none of those horses clicked like me and paints. Here's the baby now
View attachment 235890
I would post more pictures but my phones acting up. Anyway I came across a guy who didn't like paints, he told me that they normally want to go one speed walking or running and don't want to trot, and they have a bad temperament. I was told him oh ok good to know. And when I left I told my mom he was crazyyyyy and he musta just had bad experiences with the paints. Because Rocky's temperament is 1/10 and he follows all of the signals I give him so yeah. Haha a paint is my first horse and my latest!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We have two Paints. They are both pretty mellow souls. Really, they're Quarter Horses when you get down to it. And just like with any breed, every horse is an individual.

Any trainer that would refuse a Paint and be cheap for all the others...well, I'd keep miles away from that guy. I'd be thinking I might get back more trouble than I took in.


----------



## dznyntnh (Jul 21, 2013)

I just started a full lease on a four year old paint. He is very smart and very stubborn...likes to challenge me, but we are learning to trust each other. There are several other paints at the barn and they seem to all have a reputation for being very smart and very stubborn (some will say lazy)...I haven't worked with enough to make a generalization like that...I tend to think it's more about my horse's personality and the poor way his training was started a year ago than his breed...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's the strangest thing I've ever heard. I thought that paints are mainly a colour registry? I believe quarter horses who are papered can also be registered with the paint registry. Can you also not do that with tbs? 

I don't understand why someone would have problems with paints. They are absolutely gorgeous! Always loved them. Our colts mommy is a quarter horse also registered with the paint registry which is why I think our little guy has so much white on him.

It's this trainers loss, it's to bad.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> We have two Paints. They are both pretty mellow souls. Really, they're Quarter Horses when you get down to it. And just like with any breed, every horse is an individual.


Very true. In fact it was the AQHA refusal to allow Quarter horses with the tobiano gene or a white QH to be registered as a Quarter Horse that resulted in the creation of the APHA back in the 60's by owners of paint QH (which the AQHA said couldn't be registered as a QH since no horse QH would have the tobiano gene....according to the AQHA). So they are no different to train than another QH.
In fact I remember being given my first horse (that was "mine" not just one of the "families" horses) which was a QH, but the breeder sold her dirt cheap. Stallion and mare were both foundation QH registered with the AQHA, but that little filly was white (creamy yellow mane and tail) so according to the AQHA (at the time) could not have been a QH. There were also an occasional "paint" offspring that couldn't be registered with the AQHA, but he could get a better price for them (because let's face it....they do look nice :lol.
What's humorous is that today, thanks to the ability to check the genetics, the AQHA has had to accept that there are QH that ARE white and some do have the tobiano gene so that they have to admit that there are "paint" Quarter Horses. If they had not be stupid about it 60 years ago then the APHA might not ever have been created.


----------



## neon (Jul 16, 2013)

My favorite breed by far! But I always seem to get stuck owning and showing the solids


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I love paints!!


----------



## dancingsunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

I've worked with a young paint mare who is incredibly smart, stubborn, and can get dangerous if she doesn't want to work. I've also worked with a big, sweet paint gelding who's a do-all, excellent, baby of a horse. Our stable does tend to get bratty paint horses, but I think that this is only because they're either miniatures or just incredibly intelligent. I think it has more to do with the horse itself than with the coloring.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> Very true. In fact it was the AQHA refusal to allow Quarter horses with the tobiano gene or a white QH to be registered as a Quarter Horse that resulted in the creation of the APHA back in the 60's by owners of paint QH (which the AQHA said couldn't be registered as a QH since no horse QH would have the tobiano gene....according to the AQHA). So they are no different to train than another QH.
> In fact I remember being given my first horse (that was "mine" not just one of the "families" horses) which was a QH, but the breeder sold her dirt cheap. Stallion and mare were both foundation QH registered with the AQHA, but that little filly was white (creamy yellow mane and tail) so according to the AQHA (at the time) could not have been a QH. There were also an occasional "paint" offspring that couldn't be registered with the AQHA, but he could get a better price for them (because let's face it....they do look nice :lol.
> What's humorous is that today, thanks to the ability to check the genetics, the AQHA has had to accept that there are QH that ARE white and some do have the tobiano gene so that they have to admit that there are "paint" Quarter Horses. If they had not be stupid about it 60 years ago then the APHA might not ever have been created.


QH purests, though, would love to breed those pesky Paint genes out..... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Despite my name on this forum my family has raised QH's for almost 70 years. 
Old time breeders and there are some still around would either give away or destroy any foal born with too much white on it. Such a horse was a disgrace to any breeding program and it is why in the past Cremello and Perlino QH's were registered as paints without any spots.
I currently own a registered QH mare that the original breeder did not accurately portray the white markings on her legs. The registration papers show the white ending lower on her legs than it actually does
I still know a few breeders and trainers that refuse to work with Paints or Appys. This ridiculous prejudice is still around but not as widespread as it once was.
With Paints being the second largest registration , most breeders and trainers have come to their senses. Just not the one the OP was posting about. Shalom


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

I've had some bad experiences with paints myself, but refusing to train one is really obnoxiously stupid. We had a paint a few years ago that was nasty AND goofy he used to bite you every time you glanced away from him and he was really pushy. But that was his personality not because he was a paint! My current paint (Cody) is an absolute sweetheart. he rests his head on my shoulder all the time and licks me lol  Cody also feels like a teddy bear after a bath (LITERALLY!!!! ;D )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> QH purests, though, would love to breed those pesky Paint genes out..... ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The purest would actually have accepted that these are QH and not try to say that the offspring of a registered foundation mare bred to a registered foundation stallion was not a QH (that's just pure ignorance).

Of course the AQHA reason for creating the restriction (getting rid of lethal white syndrome) and holding steadfast to it for decades until genetics forced their hand was pretty ignorant too. Although you'll still find people that will argue that it still can't be a quarter horse if it's a paint (they just ignore the genetics).

I was a QH purest in that I knew that a horse was a still QH if it's parents were both QH even if it was a paint. I've always scratched my head over them doing the "appendix" QH. That's less QH because it's the result of a cross breeding with a TB. The purest want just the tried, true, strong, steady, and ever dependable foundation QH. No matter what color or colors  it might be.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> The purest would actually have accepted that these are QH and not try to say that the offspring of a registered foundation mare bred to a registered foundation stallion was not a QH (that's just pure ignorance).
> 
> Of course the AQHA reason for creating the restriction (getting rid of lethal white syndrome) and holding steadfast to it for decades until genetics forced their hand was pretty ignorant too. Although you'll still find people that will argue that it still can't be a quarter horse if it's a paint (they just ignore the genetics).
> 
> I was a QH purest in that I knew that a horse was a still QH if it's parents were both QH even if it was a paint. I've always scratched my head over them doing the "appendix" QH. That's less QH because it's the result of a cross breeding with a TB. The purest want just the tried, true, strong, steady, and ever dependable foundation QH. No matter what color or colors  it might be.


I applaud your view. Honestly, you're the first QH "purest" that I've heard that from. All the ones I know stand by the white=undesireable trait thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I applaud your view. Honestly, you're the first QH "purest" that I've heard that from. All the ones I know stand by the white=undesireable trait thinking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In their mind they're purest, but they aren't. These are the same people who want to break out the QH into specialized versions of the breed (some developed for cutting, some for roping, some for racing, etc....) and adding new blood from outside the breed to improve certain traits (i.e. the appendix QH).
Don't get me wrong. I'm a huge fan to cross breeding and improving horses, but you can't call yourself a purest if you're wanting to change the breed into what it wasn't created as/for. Some breeders often do this within a breed by breeding only for the traits desired at the lose of other traits that often made for a better horse (but not for show).
The old foundation QH was a wonderful animal that you could ride all day doing a hard days work. It was a very versatile animal that did well at a variety of functions. You can still find them today. Yet many breeders are breeding for specialties vs keeping the great "all around" work horse that was the QH. Today you can find them bred for cutting, or barrel racing, or roping, etc..... because people want a horse that excels in the specific area more than the all around horse that is what was used when these competitions first started. It's all about having a horse that's better at one thing more so that good at all things.
Of course I'm just an old timer (even though I'm still under 60 :lol that remembered my QH that I got at 14 as a great horse for working cattle (the reason we had some QH) and riding long distances, hunting off of and racing my uncles truck to the curve in the road :lol:. Back then when there was a competition it was done with the horses you worked with. Some were better then others at different things. There wasn't these big money shows and competitions for most of us. It was my working horse against your working horse for bragging rights :lol:. None of those horse was going to win any of the big competitions they have today, but they could be depended on to so it all and do it all very, very well.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, I got off track and forgot....
I'm a huge fan of cross breeding, but if you're going to cross breed to make changes to the breed just make a new breed of horse. Don't say that it's the same breed.
We no longer have the American horse, because other gaited breeds that it was used in developing turned out to be better and replaced it. If the breed will stand on it's own it will last, but there's nothing wrong with creating better breeds. Just make them as a new breed. Time will judge if they last.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> In their mind they're purest, but they aren't. These are the same people who want to break out the QH into specialized versions of the breed (some developed for cutting, some for roping, some for racing, etc....) and adding new blood from outside the breed to improve certain traits (i.e. the appendix QH).
> Don't get me wrong. I'm a huge fan to cross breeding and improving horses, but you can't call yourself a purest if you're wanting to change the breed into what it wasn't created as/for. Some breeders often do this within a breed by breeding only for the traits desired at the lose of other traits that often made for a better horse (but not for show).
> The old foundation QH was a wonderful animal that you could ride all day doing a hard days work. It was a very versatile animal that did well at a variety of functions. You can still find them today. Yet many breeders are breeding for specialties vs keeping the great "all around" work horse that was the QH. Today you can find them bred for cutting, or barrel racing, or roping, etc..... because people want a horse that excels in the specific area more than the all around horse that is what was used when these competitions first started. It's all about having a horse that's better at one thing more so that good at all things.
> Of course I'm just an old timer (even though I'm still under 60 :lol that remembered my QH that I got at 14 as a great horse for working cattle (the reason we had some QH) and riding long distances, hunting off of and racing my uncles truck to the curve in the road :lol:. Back then when there was a competition it was done with the horses you worked with. Some were better then others at different things. There wasn't these big money shows and competitions for most of us. It was my working horse against your working horse for bragging rights :lol:. None of those horse was going to win any of the big competitions they have today, but they could be depended on to so it all and do it all very, very well.



Someone of my own mind ;-) and I'm (barely) under 60, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I like a paint that has very little white but a lot of color. What I really like I'd when they have a blue eye surrounded by a dark colored coat, just pops more to me. I don't like there temperament as much as a Morgan's but they are still good horses. What pattern do you think mine is? The visible white spot, besides the blaze, is all he has.


----------



## ridemcowgirl069 (Jul 29, 2013)

The guy isn't a horse trainer. If he was it wouldn't matter what breed the horse was because he would be able to train it anyway. Honestly I wouldn't go to anyone so cheap if the horse needs training because when it comes to horses you get what you pay for. I've learned that from experience lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

RememberPearl said:


> I like a paint that has very little white but a lot of color. What I really like I'd when they have a blue eye surrounded by a dark colored coat, just pops more to me. What pattern do you think mine is? The visible white spot, besides the blaze, is all he has.


Hmm, at first I though splash, but that will generally put white on the legs as well (like the filly in my avatar...who also happens to have a blue eye on her left side). So, I'm going to go with frame.


Though, keep in mind, I'm not nearly as up to date on the different pinto patterns as others on the forum here.


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

my first and only horse was a palomino paint and i adored him... so yes paints have a special place in my heart <33


----------

